

How to test the market for a startup before writing code? - zhangela

I have an idea for a startup (a reddit for product idea suggestions to specific companies + good ideas are paid by these companies). How can I test whether enough people will want to submit ideas to this platform?
======
hobs
Research I guess. But really, software is one of those things that you write,
test, and throwaway all the damn time.

Even if the code is good, the message or the implementation for how people use
it could still be crap.

Write some code!

------
adidash
Reach out to your target audience (the paying companies) and see if you can
get a couple of them to pay even before you have written any code. If they
pay, you have a winner.

------
thenerdfiles
Use a modern WYSIWYG -- SquareSpace? -- and drop in KISSmetrics and GoSquared.

But honestly, a startup is just as much about the team and the development of
the iterative product w/r/t the given market. Certain products need to take a
certain amount of time for the given market to consider it viable, like
security software... That's what software maturity and versioning is all
about.

